# Subwoofer gun shot



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys,

call me silly but i was setting up my subwoofer and by mistake the cable slipped and touched the receiver metal body twice in a row. There was a huge gun shot type sound. the sub was "on" then. It seems the sub is working although i am really worried if that would have caused any damage and how do i even know if there is a damage. Let me know your experiences. Brand new sub


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You should be fine, Provided it sounds fine, you have not damaged it. Subwoofers are designed knowing that people often connect and disconnect it whilst being on. Totally understand being concerned, but if it works fine now, you have not damaged it.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks JJ ... its a bit of a relief... 
is there a way to know though how to know if a subs damaged... am sure that it would be like completely obvious? just for my knowledge.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

If you had damaged the Woofer, you would hear terrible distortions and so forth. And if the Amplifier was damaged, you would notice decreased output.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> If you had damaged the Woofer, you would hear terrible distortions and so forth. And if the Amplifier was damaged, you would notice decreased output.


Right on with JJ if there was damage you would know, allthough accidents happen it is always best to power down the sub before disconnect if that isn;t possible then unplug the power cord first otherwise that gunshot blast you heard will happen everytime.:T


----------



## abk911 (Mar 21, 2012)

thank u guys... much relieved


----------

